# Does anyone buy from the market boxes anymore?



## arbra (Apr 24, 2018)

My market box has not had an item bought from it for about 3 weeks now.  I am wondering if I am just listing the wrong items, or if people are not buying anymore.  I myself was never a big buyer from other people, but my market box was usually completely bought out about every 2-4 days.  Then once the bag space was increased, it went to about every 3-5 days, and has slowly went to 0.

What are other people noticing about their market boxes?


----------



## Ryumia (Apr 24, 2018)

*Q*: *Does anyone buy from the market boxes anymore?*

*A*: I'm pretty sure that some ACPC players probably do buy stuff from someone's market box. It just depends on what is in their market box and how much they're willing to sell their stuff on there. I'm curious to know what items you put up and what price range have you put those items. Though... Another reason could be how active the people on your Friends List are as well as how active their Friends List are too. You could be facing some competition when it comes to selling stuff in the Market Box.

When it comes to me with the market boxes of others... I just buy the cheapest fruit sets that I can find since I don't want to have to pay so much for them. It takes a while, but it is totally worth it.

For me... I put in some fruits, common bugs, and common fishes in my market box. I'm not worried if no ACPC user isn't going to buy them since to me I feel like they will buy stuff from me when they really need it. And... They actually do buy stuff from me at some point. I would like to think I don't set my prices too high, but I wouldn't really know that for sure anyways. So... I never came across this problem you're having at the moment. Don't be too worried about it.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Apr 24, 2018)

I've noticed a pretty big drop in my market box sales, but I also have between 15-20 friends who haven't logged on in quite a while. I typically sell for the absolute cheapest price I can, but I increased my prices a bit during the last catch/share event because I had trouble keeping up with the demand during past events. Unfortunately, the items have just been sitting there, and I've been waiting for a buyout so I can lower my prices again. I believe it's just a combination of people losing interest in the game for various reasons, market prices, and the fact that everyone got an inventory boost a while back. I expect to see an increase in sales after I drop to the lowest prices again and remove inactive friends so I can add friends who are still actively playing. I don't really depend on market boxes for bells though. I really just put stuff up for sale to help friends, so I won't be too fussed if I don't see an increase after I take those steps. Honestly, I wouldn't be surprised if the number of active players continues to drop with all of the changes they've made recently. I think PC may have run its course for a lot of people who have been playing since November. I guess we shall see. {shrug}


----------



## J087 (Apr 24, 2018)

Stuff stopped selling because almost all campers reached lv20. 
No point in doing requests if there are no event items rewarded.


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 24, 2018)

I think alot of players have alot of maxed villagers and some ppl don't do requests for max unless an event is happening....I think u'll probably see a jump when he next event starts..


----------



## Garrett (Apr 24, 2018)

No, I haven't looked in weeks. With a 300 item limit and balloons replenishing bugs and fish, I don't need to buy anything.


----------



## arbra (Apr 24, 2018)

Good points all around.  I have a variety of common (> 100 bells) items that I sell 3 for 100 bells.  I have a few fruits, but not many.  Never really had an issue with what I listed until recently.

I have about 80 friends, with most of them < 1 day since login, so I do not think it is due to the number of people who have not logged in.

I agree with the people leaving the game, especially as they seem to be heading to a more leaf ticket heavy game play, who knows, soon it may be me.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 24, 2018)

I haven’t been buying at all, I actually have way too many fish and and fruit im out if storage because I’m on a mission trying to get the new rare fish and perfect fruit and I have to keep selling them because my market box is untouched as well. Maybe other players are also fishing and picking themselves much more hoping to get new rates and perfect fruit.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I’m also doing more requests hoping for clothing cookies and furniture items for helping choose gifts.


----------



## iLoveYou (Apr 25, 2018)

Lately I've been looking through market boxes to purchase red snappers. I would fish for it but I don't want to end up with a million olive flounders before I get one. :{ Personally I don't purchase common bugs, fish and especially not fruit. 

For some reason my market box still always gets sold out & I price everything at the highest ( 3 for 300 Bells ). I only put common fish & bugs & sea shells in my market box.


----------



## geetry (Apr 25, 2018)

I usually buy out market boxes if they're stocked with fish and bugs, because sometimes I'm too lazy to fish. It's nice to just log in and have all the villagers requests instead of fishing for ten minutes or bug catching. My box hasn't gotten sold in awhile, but I don't usually keep up with restocking it.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Apr 26, 2018)

I don't put items in market box as I don't need the money or need to really go out and collect items as most of my animals are maxed out. But I will buy from market boxes when I need an item, just tbat that isn't every time because most animals are maxed out.


----------



## Sowelu (Apr 26, 2018)

I usually fill my market box on a regular basis. I see the market box as way to share items with friends, not to make bells, but to each their own. I do adjust each item price here and there due to the market box raiders who buy to resell. Having said that, I too noticed a dip in market box activity, but I am sure this will pick up when a new event occurs, and when new villagers/animals are added.


----------



## Sheando (Apr 30, 2018)

I noticed this as well. I suspect it's the increase in item storage—it takes a lot longer to run out of room! Plus, the gift balloons help replenish my stock, and now that many of the requests let me choose what to give, it's harder to completely deplete my reserves of crucian carp (or whatever).


----------



## deuces (Apr 30, 2018)

I always buy when there’s 5 things for 100 bells. ya girl loves her deals!!


----------



## calamitybot (Apr 30, 2018)

I've never really bought from market boxes. I sell items 3 for 100. Before the pocket space update, id usually get cleared out every couple of days. Now, I haven't had anybody buy from me in quite a while. I miss it


----------



## boring (Apr 30, 2018)

I actually do that a lot. These days people buy less, so market boxes are full more often for me, which is good. I rarely catch any bugs or fish because I only aim for rare bugs or rare fish so I'll go to market boxes and just buy out the animals I'm running low on lol.


----------



## Roald_fan (Apr 30, 2018)

Other players don't buy from mine like they used to.  Maybe every two or three days someone buys two or three items, pretty much.  I rarely have to restock.  And I can't recall the last time I bought from someone else's market box--between the balloons and not having the same urgency to complete all animal requests at any given time, it seems unnecessary.


----------



## meggtheegg (May 2, 2018)

In my experience, when I sell regular fruits and bugs and fish, no one buys it. But when I sell (relatively cheap, or cheaper than the automatic recommended price) rares, especially horned dynastids, red snappers, and black bass and then the tuna and goliath beetles and koi- they all sell like hot cakes! sometimes even the rare butterflies. the other rares have always _eventually_ sold too for me, just not as quickly.


----------



## Chiana (May 2, 2018)

Roald_fan said:


> Other players don't buy from mine like they used to.  Maybe every two or three days someone buys two or three items, pretty much.  I rarely have to restock.  And I can't recall the last time I bought from someone else's market box--between the balloons and not having the same urgency to complete all animal requests at any given time, it seems unnecessary.



Yes, I am having the exact same experience.  

I have tried selling rare fish and bugs for the lowest price allowable but have have only sold two items, except for when a real life friend wanted to buy some trout from me.   However, The profit on two low priced rares may be enough to offset a week or more of sales of regular items at 3 or 5 for 100 bells.


----------

